
Show HN: Extra-fuzzy history searching with Mnem - dmfay
https://di.nmfay.com/mnem
======
dmfay
Searching shell command history one line at a time with ctrl-r and ctrl-s is
useful but it's not how my brain works, and it probably isn't exactly how
yours works either. Mnem aggregates the syntactic structures in your history
to emphasize the commands you use more often and make the past fuzzily
findable.

It's also my first foray into Rust! I had some idea of what to expect but the
compiler definitely kicked my ass along the way -- I haven't had to care that
much about _types_, let alone memory and ownership, for years and years.

